# Quitter le Jailbreak en faisant une Maj iOS



## Gmne20000 (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour, 
J’ai jailbreaker mon iPhone 8 avec Electra. J’ai tout de suite regretter pour diverses raisons et je souhaite supprimer le jailbreak et retrouver un iPhone propre. Or je suis actuellement en vacances et je ne possède pas d’ordinateur à disposition. J’ai donc chercher des moyens de quitter le jailbreak sans ordinateur et j’ai effacer tous le contenu et les réglages de mon IPhone. Cependant, cela n’a pas régler le probleme et mon appareil est toujours jailbreaké (en + je ne peux plus restaurer mon appareil a partir d’une Sauvegarde). 
Étant donné que j’etais, avant le jailbreak, sous iOS 11.2.6, l’Iphone me propose de faire une maj ver iOS 11.4.1 . Est-ce que cela pourrait me permettre de quitter le jailbreak ou bien est-ce risqué? Sachant que, n’ayant pas d’ordinateur à disposition, si mon iPhone est bloqué, je ne pourrais pas le relancer.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maxmad68 (21 Août 2018)

Bonsoir,
Il existait jadis le tweak Cydia Eraser (gratuit sur Cydia) pour reset le téléphone en enlevant le jailbreak, mais je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne encore sous les dernières versions d'iOS.
En revanche, j'ai du mal à comprendre, Electra est un jailbreak semi-tethered, ce qui signifie qu'un simple redémarrage du téléphone l'aurait supprimé...


----------

